# unclez



## rono737 (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried stuff from Unclez?
If so was it the real deal?
Hope someone can help


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 1, 2009)

Not sure if you can ask this here, mods will delete it if you can't.

Anyway, product is good.  Service sucks.

/V


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2009)

Heard similar. You can general ask who, just no contact info.


----------



## wheyme (Jul 7, 2009)

my buddy loves his stuff


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 7, 2009)

tbbacot said:


> he sale fakes! some mods on big boards lie for him! he scammed my friend for 680$



He sent out a bad batch of products to several customers a few years back.  On the other hand, when it was discovered, he made good on his promise and replaced the bad batches for free to his customers.

And as for you.  You are a troll .  Nearly every post of yours is spam for Asia Pharm and you put down all the rest.  It's all overpriced crap in my opinion, and people who use them are silly for dishing out that much $$.

/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 19, 2009)

Just went to check out our uncle and his site is down ?!?!? Anybody got ny info.


----------



## jurg (Oct 19, 2009)

uncle z sale fakes. 80% products are copy-fake!


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow. Never heard that much trash about uncle. BUT things change. Professionalmuscle has info on uncle.


----------



## Tim07 (Oct 27, 2009)

*I agree with you*

I agree with you


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2009)

I have never, even done business with Uncle - but anyone talking trash about fakes looks VERY suspicious and eyes fall on you for doing so.

I've heard of TA issues here and there and nothing else in ~2 years of seeing them sponsor various boards.


----------



## chemy (Nov 3, 2009)

from what i have heard from many people they arre good to go


----------



## wickedwayz (Nov 3, 2009)

Same here... My fav uncle.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 24, 2010)

did unclez change web site looks different and my login and password dont work


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 24, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> And as for you.  You are a troll .  Nearly every post of yours is spam for Asia Pharm and you put down all the rest.  It's all overpriced crap in my opinion, and people who use them are silly for dishing out that much $$.
> 
> /V



That's no shit! $170 for 10ml of test are you kidding me?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I have never, even done business with Uncle - but anyone talking trash about fakes looks VERY suspicious and eyes fall on you for doing so.
> 
> I've heard of TA issues here and there and nothing else in ~2 years of seeing them sponsor various boards.


 
true, but in this bizz the unexpected can happen by any means and alot is out of z hands won't get into detail.As for you single post fags bashing him you don't know shit.I bet none of you even placed a order with him or ever probally so stfu please


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 24, 2010)

fishtail said:


> did unclez change web site looks different and my login and password dont work


 
new site check it out just hit the banner


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 24, 2010)

jurg said:


> uncle z sale fakes. 80% products are copy-fake!


 
 and what proof do you have to back this


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 24, 2010)

anyone used Z's powders?


----------



## lifthvy (Oct 25, 2010)

For the record...I'm nearing the end of my first cycle. i got my "goods" through UncleZ.. Test C, EQ, and proviron. The only negative..took a week for him to get it sent out, but hell, I guess that's nothin. Other than that..nothin negative, not a damn thing. 

As for the highest priced pharma...I wouldn't care if it was free..they could brew it especially for me, bring it to my door on a chinese donkey, and personally inject it..I still wouldn't take it..becomes a matter of principle after awhile..something about shady tactics that just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## themoreyouknow (Oct 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Not sure if you can ask this here, mods will delete it if you can't.
> 
> Anyway, product is good.  *Service sucks.*
> 
> /V



You'll get your shit but service does suck
...dont let legendkiller see that, or he will flip out like a child lol


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> For the record...I'm nearing the end of my first cycle. i got my "goods" through UncleZ.. Test C, EQ, and proviron. The only negative..took a week for him to get it sent out, but hell, I guess that's nothin. Other than that..nothin negative, not a damn thing.
> 
> As for the highest priced pharma...I wouldn't care if it was free..they could brew it especially for me, bring it to my door on a chinese donkey, and personally inject it..I still wouldn't take it..becomes a matter of principle after awhile..something about shady tactics that just doesn't sit well with me.


 
arms looking beastly bro good job!


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 25, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> For the record...I'm nearing the end of my first cycle. i got my "goods" through UncleZ.. Test C, EQ, and proviron. The only negative..took a week for him to get it sent out, but hell, I guess that's nothin. Other than that..nothin negative, not a damn thing.
> 
> As for the highest priced pharma...I wouldn't care if it was free..they could brew it especially for me, bring it to my door on a chinese donkey, and personally inject it..I still wouldn't take it..becomes a matter of principle after awhile..something about shady tactics that just doesn't sit well with me.



Do you care to expand on the last part of this? Maybe it's an inside joke or something but I completely missed the part about "shady tactics" and "matter of principle". Thanks. Respectfully submiited.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Do you care to expand on the last part of this? Maybe it's an inside joke or something but I completely missed the part about "shady tactics" and "matter of principle". Thanks. Respectfully submiited.


 
he was refering to asiapharma crap


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 25, 2010)

I see. Never used them. Don't plan to. Prices are way too much and I hear delivery times are very long. There's better sources with better prices that can deliver before your test kicks in IMO


----------



## lifthvy (Oct 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> arms looking beastly bro good job!


 
thanks man


----------



## TwisT (Oct 27, 2010)

Never used Z, don't need to look for sources anymore anyways 

But I have heard mixed reviews...many people swear by Z and say he is top notch. Pretty sure you will receive if you order. TA, quality, ect are things that you're just going to have to find out for yourself.

-TG


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2010)

jurg said:


> uncle z sale fakes. 80% products are copy-fake!


 

Quit posting


----------



## DecaConstruction (Feb 14, 2011)

I heard of the uncle, but never went for it.....no go from other threads


----------



## mountaindewd (Sep 14, 2011)

when is unclez coming back????


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

mountaindewd said:


> when is unclez coming back????


 

I don't think they went anywhere? This thread's from 2009 btw lol


----------



## mountaindewd (Sep 15, 2011)

If you go to there site they are on vacation but they dont say when they r coming back...  I really like how they have pre packaged cycles and give u directions how to use them.. havent seem that w any other site.. plus i have just heard pretty good things about them..


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

mountaindewd said:


> If you go to there site they are on vacation but they dont say when they r coming back... I really like how they have pre packaged cycles and give u directions how to use them.. havent seem that w any other site.. plus i have just heard pretty good things about them..


 

IMO you're better off looking around here and learning why exactly you're using each cycle and how to do it right. If you have any issues post it up and the people here will give you advice. Also they have their own board in the sponsors section so you'd be better asking there


----------



## vannesb (Sep 15, 2011)

mountaindewd said:


> when is unclez coming back????


 
International site is down, on holiday over seas, but not domestic. Only experiense I have is what I am currently running Test E and Dbol and has been great! Dont know about cutomer service issues have not had any and as far as time goes on domestic was 7 days. Can't speak for international since I have not tied it.

One thing I have learned is everyone has something negative to say about some sponsor!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Sep 15, 2011)

I like his product alot! just ran blood test on his product and will be posting good or bad!! check out my cutting cycle in his thread.


----------



## mountaindewd (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice will do.. thanks for the feedback, have been to other forums and people are not even answering my threads.. I am a newbie and have really found it hard getting the right info on things. Tons of sites out there but just dont want to go the wrong direction


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 10, 2012)

I did a contest with UncleZ on another forum and after at least 2 months of corresponding with their rep and emailing Z himself I never received my winnings... Just figured I would throw my two cents in.


----------



## fishtail (Jul 12, 2012)

what up with unclez not returning e mail about order sent over 12 e mail nothing back .been with them for three years what the fuck


----------



## CHOPPA67 (Jul 18, 2012)

fishtail said:


> what up with unclez not returning e mail about order sent over 12 e mail nothing back .been with them for three years what the fuck



yeah I'm not getting a response from them either....hmmm


----------



## Plaincoupe (Jul 19, 2012)

Do a search an you'll find things are not good with them right now. Heard they have problems......


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 19, 2012)

...


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Do u guys ever read


----------

